# Merry Christmas, ya'll!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for not being more active these days. Just buried Grandpa in Missouri last week and have been working my tail off trying to get the new homestead setup in Texas all while living in Arizona. We don't even have a Christmas Tree this year because things have been so crazy. In fact, we're doing nothing tomorrow at all. Kids have opened presents (and we don't exchange presents) so we're basically done.

Excuses, excuses - i know.

Anyway... just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas! I really enjoy the exchange out here with all of you and hope it continues for years to come. I hope 2013 is all you had hoped for and then some. Remember - we're only here once and life is whatever you choose to make of it. I'm going to try to make 2013 awesome - no matter what the news tells me.

Take care and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you Chris. The best of wishes to you and your family for 2013.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all PredatorTalk members and their families. Thank you for making this site what it is. The best ! May 2013 bring you what you wish for !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone!...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone on Predator Talk!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Chris and to all the family here at PT.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Chris and to all the family here at PT.


 :that: Merry Christmas PT--- And may God Bless everyone here at home and those afar.

awprint:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all!!!! Be safe and be MERRY! I got a Tactical Case for my Windham!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone !


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas PT! My wife, as usual, spoiled me rotten. Can't wait to get out and try my new XLR 250 Kill light. (she got me the whole predator pack that includes the XLR100 for scanning)...Spoiled Rotten!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND A HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!

and i was spoiled also


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the time to have family and good firends around. Merry Christmas everyonr!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry I'm late but Merry Christmas to all. Please have a safe and happy New Year!


----------

